

Why Doesn’t the U.S. Have China’s Quirkier Smartphones? - skewart
http://m.fastcompany.com/3049080/why-doesnt-the-us-have-chinas-quirkier-smartphones

======
GeorgeOrr
The phone I envy the most is one that would take 2 different sims. That way
you can have different numbers on the same phone, even different carriers.

But that would never work or be supported by the US carriers.

~~~
dopeboy
[https://oneplus.net/2](https://oneplus.net/2)

